# Question about our new 7D please



## Pieces Of E (Dec 15, 2014)

We just got our 7D MkII's and on the box it says under the bold Mark II 
(which is under the EOS 7D part), EOS 7D MARK II *(G)*. Does anyone know what the *(G)* means? We live in the US and bought them brand new from BestBuy's website. Thanks!


----------



## Pieces Of E (Dec 15, 2014)

GPS?


----------



## awair (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you, +1 for this question: sounds plausible.

The 'G' designation appears on the US & other Canon websites, so I'm not concerned that this is a 'regional' differentiator, which was my first thought.


----------



## wyldeguy (Dec 16, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing but never thought to ask. I'd be interested in what this community finds.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2014)

G = GPS. The 6D is WG (wifi + GPS). Models with wireless/GPS features can't be sold in some places.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Neuro. 
Does this mean they do a 7DII without the GPS, or just tough, if you live in that region you can't have a 7DII? 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> G = GPS. The 6D is WG (wifi + GPS). Models with wireless/GPS features can't be sold in some places.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2014)

If there's a (G) version, there's also an (N) version for sale in markets where GPS is prohibited.


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 17, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> G = GPS. The 6D is WG (wifi + GPS). Models with wireless/GPS features can't be sold in some places.



+1


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi Neuro. 
Thanks for clearing that up, I had a quick google about restricted tech, never really thought of in camera GPS as high tech military equipment! 

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> If there's a (G) version, there's also an (N) version for sale in markets where GPS is prohibited.


----------



## surapon (Dec 18, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> G = GPS. The 6D is WG (wifi + GPS). Models with wireless/GPS features can't be sold in some places.




Thank you, Sir, Dear Teacher, Mr. neuroanatomist.
I just go back to read my Box of 7D MK II, and see too.
Have a great night, Sir.
Surapon


----------

